# What to buy her



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay ladies.  How about helping us fellers out with some Christmas shopping tips.  I hate shopping.  What suggestions can you give us for shopping for the wifes?

Lets try to stay on topic guys.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 5, 2006)

I bought Becky a laptop...


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill I can help you!

I help all of my guy friends buy for their wives every year. The wives are much happier now. 

If she is a girly girl then a pedi and mani some perfume some scented body powders and some tasteful lingerie. Always Always Always buy her clothes smaller than her actual size. I am not joking about this. If she asks you why tell her that you think she is is smaller than she actually is. That will make her feel good as well. 

Unless you are buying her a custom cut item.

IF she is a kitchen lady then a day with a personal chef or some custom embroidered aprons etc. Even a large galvanized bucket full of great kitchen utensils and ingredients to make a good meal. Also a gift card for a favorite food store. I don't mean the local grocers but more towards gourmet stuff. Or a pasta maker with all of the trimmings. 

And for all of these ladies do not forget to fill a stocking for your lady with some of her everyday items chocolates and useful items. She will appreciate this. IF you have no clue what her everyday toiletries are then make a trip to the bathroom. Look at her stuff take notes. Buy her some small packages of chocolates and load it up. Her favorite soaps etc.

And how about a subscription for her favorite magazine. Whatever she is into I am sure there is a magazine out there that can help.

Bubble bath is usually a hit for people who do not have scent allergies. Fruits and Passions or Bed Bath & Beyond usually carry lots of different robes etc you could make her a spa package. Full of great stuff she will like.

If she is a knitter how about a beautiful knitting basket full of yarn and needles. Once again look at her stuff. It will show you the type of yarn she uses and whether she knits or crochets. 

If she is outdoorsy how about an adventure weekend away? Book a trip just overnight for a getaway. 

IF all else fails gift cards for a variety of stores would be great. They may be a bit impersonal however she will get what she wants. If she is anything like me I take all of my giftcards and Xmas money and I go shopping every Dec. 26 and get what I want usually for a good deal. 

If you need more ideas you have to share a bit about your lady. 

No matter what women are always impressed by any man who shops before Dec. 26th. Tell her you are done your shopping already. That in itself will be a huge hit with her.


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 5, 2006)

Greg you are my hero LOL

Great gift.


----------



## allie (Dec 5, 2006)

Diva, can you come shop for me?  I am horrible with what to buy for others, men or women!  That's an impressive list!  Hmm, maybe I should copy it and email it to Les.

Seriously, I told him last year, I'd like a gift card from Burger King with enough money for 52 Whopper Jr. combos.  That's where I like to eat on grocery shopping day.  He said that was too cheesy. lol


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

Very good advise Diva Q.  She is very hard to shop for.  She and I spend a lot of time in the kitchen together.  The basket sounds like a hit.  She is the kind of person who goes out shopping for herself and buys for everyone else but herself.  I did buy her a neat pair of walking shoes.  She loves walking the dog in the evenings.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Very good advise Diva Q.  She is very hard to shop for.  She and I spend a lot of time in the kitchen together.  The basket sounds like a hit.  She is the kind of person who goes out shopping for herself and buys for everyone else but herself.  I did buy her a neat pair of walking shoes.  She loves walking the dog in the evenings.



And you don't think Steph is gunna tell her what you got? It's a consipracy thing. LOL


----------



## cflatt (Dec 5, 2006)

Well here's my start. I know she has been eyeing them, sometimes you just have to look over her shoulder...though I could just be another dumb husband that fell trap to that


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill those are really nice shoes. 

You could co-ordinate that with a nice walking jacket in one of those great fabrics they have designed. A pair of great walking socks in a breathable fabric would be nice. Additionally a pedometer and a chic looking water bottle would also be good. 

I am like that too. I shop for everyone else but me. 

Allie I am very practical when it comes to gifts. This year new tea towels ar high on my list. And while I did write a list for fun here there is no way I would ever ask my family for the stuff other than the ketchup mustard and foil. All of our friends who come for dinner now bring foil and mustard LOL so much for the wine.


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 5, 2006)

Cool boots cliff. A really cool D&G belt would go really well with that as well as a leather care package. 

A nice crisp white blouse and a pair of seven for mankind jeans and she would have a smashing outfit.


----------



## cflatt (Dec 5, 2006)

shes more of the exec type. Got my eye on a jacket at talbots I know she's had her eye on.


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 5, 2006)

Talbots is a great store their merchandise is top notch. She has wonderful taste.


----------



## cflatt (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, they love her there. And I know the main sales ladies on a first name basis since I do the returns.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

If you guys ever just listened to your wife and got to know her and showed her you loved her every chance you got, you'd already know what she wants!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> If you guys ever just listened to your wife and got to know her and showed her you loved her every chance you got, you'd already know what she wants!


So what does your wife want?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 5, 2006)

Almost anything from Victoria's Secret....


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey! Why I oughtta.........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A treadmill!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A treadmill!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif][/quote:22hwgivw]

Dude, if I tell Kathy you suggested a tread mill she will kill you.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> If you guys ever just listened to your wife and got to know her and showed her you loved her every chance you got, you'd already know what she wants!



Huh? What kind of stupid ass advice is _that_?? (Better read this quick and laugh while you can, I suspect this will be gone momentarily  )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":zrjikee2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A treadmill!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif][/quote:zrjikee2]

Dude, if I tell Kathy you suggested a tread mill she will kill you.[/quote:zrjikee2]

She asked for it and she'll get it!  I get my wife what she wants!


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill,

One word  DIAMONDS

Al


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Dec 5, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> One word  DIAMONDS
> 
> Al



Hmmmmm something from Tiffany's!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 5, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> One word  DIAMONDS
> 
> Al



On a civil servants salery?  What are you crazy?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":7dgqmc0e]Bill,
> 
> One word  DIAMONDS
> 
> Al



On a civil servants salery?  What are you crazy?[/quote:7dgqmc0e]

Buy "Small" ones :roll:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 5, 2006)

a bigger ciramic cooker


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3m4vz36u]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A treadmill!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif][/quote:3m4vz36u]

Dude, if I tell Kathy you suggested a tread mill she will kill you.[/quote:3m4vz36u]
Puff speed dialing Larry house


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Larry I have a treadmill I bought for my wife last year. Used twice :roll: 
Bunch of crap piled on top of it :roll: 
I'll give you one hell of a deal! (I'll even ship the pile of crap on it  )


----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 5, 2006)

I have learned this the hard way....Women do not like appliances for gifts. If they say that they do they are not telling the truth. They like jewelry more than anything else on the planet !!! 

Al


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be gone because it's useless information and has no input to the thread..........


----------



## Griff (Dec 5, 2006)

My experience is that you never go wrong with sparklies.

Griff


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 5, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> My experience is that you *never go wrong with sparklies*.
> 
> Griff



Griff, I can ONLY get those things around the 4th of July   ...any other suggestions???


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 6, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> Bill,
> 
> One word  DIAMONDS
> 
> Al



*"That'll shut 'er up..............fer a minute."*


----------



## john pen (Dec 6, 2006)

Im scoring a remote starter for her van...Also something gold from the jewelry store....


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll be gone because it's useless information and has no input to the thread..........[/quote:b3hr554b]


And your point is?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":11ab30ib]Bill,
> 
> One word  DIAMONDS
> 
> Al



On a civil servants salery?  What are you crazy?[/quote:11ab30ib]

You're a servant alright, civil is questionable though!


----------



## allie (Dec 6, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I have learned this the hard way....Women do not like appliances for gifts. If they say that they do they are not telling the truth. They like jewelry more than anything else on the planet !!!
> 
> Al



Not true in this case!  I truly do love appliances.  This year, nothing would make me happier than a dishwasher but if I got that then some of my other pots and pans or cooking gadgets would have to go to make room!  

Jewelry is ok but I could take it or leave it.  I do wear it occasionally but not that often.  

My list this year is:

New pajamas
Baking set (cookie sheets, pizza pans, cake pans)
Cake decorating supplies
Lighthouse or beach themed items for my living room, kitchen, or bedroom


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 6, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I have learned this the hard way....Women do not like appliances for gifts. If they say that they do they are not telling the truth. They like jewelry more than anything else on the planet !!!
> 
> Al



I must thoroughly and absolutely disagree. It all depends on the woman. 

I love Appliances. I would love double stacked ovens and a new countertop. Heck I would love a home depot giftcard. 

When we got married my hubby bought me a lovely engagement ring and diamond bands to match. On our anniversary he bought me a very $$$ diamond bracelet. I never wear it and most of the time don't wear any rings. I am too busy cooking and baking to be bothered with cleaning them all of the time so they sit in the box. 

If he picked a diamond this Christmas over something more practical (like ketchup mustard etc) I would not be happy. 

It all depends on the lady.


----------



## allie (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, bring on the Home Depot, Menards, or even Lowe's gift cards!  Gosh, I can spend hours in those stores planning what I want to do to my own house!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I bought my wife a vacuum and a rug shampooer for Christmas one year and she was pissed!


----------



## allie (Dec 6, 2006)

Guess it depends on the woman!  Only you can know your wife/girlfriend well enough to know what kind of woman she is.  It's like Les.  My dad was always happy with clothes, tools, kitchen gadgets.  Les is ok with tools but wants fun things for Christmas.  You buy him clothes and while he won't hurt your feelings, you can tell he's not the least bit happy.  Get him a kitchen gadgets and he's likely to shoot flames from his eyes, ears, nose, and mouth.  lol  It's hard for me to buy for him because I am a practical person.  I like to get things I can use for Christmas.  

Last year, he got me pajamas (see the trend here!), a GE stand mixer (love it, love it, love it), and a velour jogging suit.  I loved them and the only one I actually requested was a stand mixer.


----------



## Griff (Dec 6, 2006)

My wife says if I buy her an appliance for a gift, it better be too large for her to throw at me because she will.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 6, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> My wife says if I buy her an appliance for a gift, it better be too large for her to throw at me because she will.
> 
> Griff


My wife wouldn't know what to do with an appliance :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 6, 2006)

I can suggest some things your ladies will love and at a good price!!  Check me out!

*MISTER KAY*


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I can suggest some things your ladies will love and at a good price!!  Check me out!
> 
> *MISTER KAY*


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Uncle Al (Dec 6, 2006)

I just fell on the floor laughing !!!!!!!!!!

   

Al


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I can suggest some things your ladies will love and at a good price!!  Check me out!
> 
> *MISTER KAY*


I can't believe it took you this long to tell the common folk!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 6, 2006)

Laugh all you want fellows and Diva...you wouldn't be laughing if you saw how much I was talking home from a skin care class though!!


----------



## allie (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg, I think it's wonderful if you can enjoy selling Mary Kay and make money from it!  I've been asked to become a rep several times, was also asked by a manager of a department store makeup counter.  I enjoy applying it to people and teaching them how to do it themselves but I can't imagine trying to recruit people to have all those parties!


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 6, 2006)

not laughing at you. I just wish i had known I just bought some Mary Kay stuff for my Godmother in Florida had I known I would have purchased from you! Next time I know. I think it is awesome!

I owned an eBay store for a long time just until a few months ago. It is amazing how much those part time sales can add up!!

Woohoo for you!


----------



## Unity (Dec 6, 2006)

Why is it most of the threads around here go someplace you never would have dreamed?  :scratch  

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I don't know about you guys, I got my wife a new cesspool once for Christmas and she enjoys using it everyday!


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 6, 2006)

Diamonds!!  You cant go wrong with jewelry.


----------



## Unity (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg, I don't mean to be personal ... but, do you have a pink Cadillac?   







--John  8) 
(Just wondering.  :roll: )


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I can suggest some things your ladies will love and at a good price!!  Check me out!
> 
> *MISTER KAY*



I think you mispelled the link, you need to replace the "K" in kay and add a "G"

That would sum this up........


----------



## Griff (Dec 6, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, that's the fun thing about this board. If I wanted predictable or *sane*, I'd hang some where else. 

(hmmmm, Griff scratches chin and realizes he is one of them.)

Griff


----------



## Unity (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't _object_ to them going places you'd never dream, I was just caught by surprise.

I mean, who'd've guessed we'd go from jewelry and frilly undies to ... well, you know.  

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 7, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> I don't _object_ to them going places you'd never dream, I was just caught by surprise.
> 
> I mean, who'd've guessed we'd go from jewelry and frilly undies to ... well, you know.
> 
> --John  8)



I expected it! But then again, look who your dealing with!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Uh, Greg, you know that dinner we were planning next Tuesday? uhm........I just got too busy..............


----------



## DaleP (Dec 7, 2006)

Come on Woody, you can listen to Kelly Clarkson and talk about Dancing with the Stars for hours. A fun time for all! :P 
Just messing with you Greg. 

As for gifts for the wife, no clue. Diamonds were last year and that isnt going to happen this year. What do you buy for a person who has no hobby, doesnt cook, and doesnt want anything. Diamonds.


----------

